# Rebels G03 ECNL Regional team looking for few players



## CoachK (May 21, 2019)

Rebels G03 is looking to add a few impact players as well as another goalkeeper for the ECNL 2 (Regional League) team.  If interested and would like to come out for a training session please let me know

Mon/Wed 7-8:30 and Thur 5-6:30

Kikosd3@yahoo.com
6195490951


----------

